# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1с Формула ЖКХ + Бухгалтерия

## party

Здравствуйте. Просьба поделится установщиком 1.0.34.04 (3.0.103.21) конфигурации «Инфокрафт: Формула ЖКХ + Бухгалтерия» или 1.0.34.05 (3.0.103.21) конфигурации «Инфокрафт: Формула ЖКХ + Бухгалтерия». Спасибо, буду признателен.

----------

